# Bought an AC 7010 powershift



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

May regret this but an AC 7010 with 7000 hours, engine rebuilt 400 hours ago with an 8.5 ft double auger blower and nearly new ice pick ladder chains was advertised locally for 5500$ and ended up coming home with me. Not as pretty as I hoped but good mechanical condition. Powershift works well, engine runs well, new batteries and water pump this year.

Plan is to leave the discbine on it all summer and maybe push snow this winter or sell it if I don't like it. Wasn't the tractor I wanted, looking for a MF 3120 or similar with 4wd.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats slow, sounds like a good price.....nothin like "new to us" iron


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Btw I don't know what the hell ice pick ladder chains are, but they sound cool.....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They wouldn't do much good in Georgia! Boron steel studs and welded two per link onto regular snow chains. This makes them grip on ice instead of skating like snow chains.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's an ok price, the old ACs just aren't worth much like a nice white 2-135 but I missed my 2-135 chance in the spring.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just saw your pic, looks real good.....did ya leave your chains and binders at home, or didn't have far to go....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

The 301 diesel is a great engine as far as fuel economy. It doesn't have torque like the Hercules in the Whites, but it'll do what you want it to on far less fuel. Great find!

Just a side note, the 301s were notorious for electrolysis eating out the sleeve o-ring bores. Change the coolant filter every year and you'll be fine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This tractor has a park position on the transmission, much easier than chaining it down.



somedevildawg said:


> Just saw your pic, looks real good.....did ya leave your chains and binders at home, or didn't have far to go....


It actually had 4 chains on it but they are underneath run diagonally so it couldn't go side to side or front to rear. Then we put 3 4" straps through as well and put 3 4"straps on the snowblower and lift arms.

The road we were on was so rough it loosened every to slack in 30 miles, stopped and snugged it all up for the next 3 hours on the highway.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like a lot of iron for the money and hey, it has a heck of a beacon! Neighbors will be talking about the bto...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll be able to turn on the light when I'm stuck so someone will stop give me a lift home to get the 4wd.

I was thinking it might be smarter to leave my discbine on the other 4wd tractor and bale with this one, bit overkill for a square baler though.



SVFHAY said:


> Looks like a lot of iron for the money and hey, it has a heck of a beacon! Neighbors will be talking about the bto...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

If they don't see the light and come rescue you, give 'em a blast of the ol' air horn that sits next to it.

Was that a gummint tractor for road work? Notice the lift on front,air horn, beacon, nice paint, good tires etc...seems like additions that seem out-of-place on a strictly-farming tractor. Then again, different areas require/use different stuff.

Looks like a nice one.

73, Mark


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

4 brothers owned it - they run a logging company but all this tractor did was plow and snow blow the shop yard and their houses that are all on the original family farm. The tractor came from their life long neighbour accross the street.

They bought a loader with a quick attach so moved the plow to the loader.

You should see the pile of firewood they had, they had two slashers parked in the yard processing tree length maple and stacking the blocks with the log loader on the slasher.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice looking tractor especially for $5500


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Up close you see why the price, rusted out cab floor, AC not working etc. Did come with all filters for next service, complete service manual, new range cable, fire extinguisher and a nice chain.



Tx Jim said:


> Nice looking tractor especially for $5500


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Did a little checking, the chains are genuine tryyg ice chains, brand new, ends are still square. 1800$ if I ordered a new set to my dealer right now.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, it can wear the mower, but the front end rears up on every shift and she will only go in a straight line skidding the tires along. When I swing the mower to the rear there is less than 50 lbs on the front tires, its a teeter totter.

They removed the weight bracket for the plow mount unfortunately so its not so simple to add weights.

I think I may sell it as I found a Kubota M120 and an MF 3545 both 4wd, both for a good price.


----------



## danzig (Jul 30, 2015)

I bought a 7030 from a friend 10 yrs ago.Paid $7,000 for it. Still use this tractor .Replaced a clutch cable a few years back,but other than that-no problems. A lot of h.p at a bargain price.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't sold it yet, but I did buy a Kubota m120 as well, yes I have a tractor buying problem! I found a guy who has a weight bracket and another fellow with some weights.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Drove to Corner Brook Newfoundland to pick up the M-120 today. Google that location. No room on the overnight return ferry so sitting in an empty terminal building eating candy bar supper out of vending machines.

Excitement for the day, the lock pin on my trailers gooseneck hitch sheared internally and rotated to unlocked. That was fine until we jacked up the trailer while loading. The hitch lifted and came down offset on the ball during the load unnoticed and when I went to move the trailer it dropped onto the hitch plate and wedged a safety chain tight. Took a while to resolve. Drove out busted hitch lock parts and replaced with hay trailer hitch pin before leaving.

Tractor is in far rougher condition than I expected, but starts and runs beautifully. Loader has electric 3rd function which is a nice plus. I can answer why so many m120's have the side panels off, it's not to do with overheating, they are some darned complex and finicky they get chucked in the corner.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like that tractor. Like your truck, too.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, Got the workshop manual out looking over the transmission stuff, has a good diagnostic section. So much red herring wiring issues its gonna be hard to find the actual issue.

Trip average going there 18 mpg with empty trailer, coming back out of the mountains loaded has been 13 mpg. Had to pump some fuel out of the slip tank into the truck to make it off the island. Mainland fuel is almost 75 cents a gallon cheaper.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally got a spot on the boat off the rock.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Is that the ferry that goes to Portland ME? 
When we go to Bar Harbor, ME we also saw a ferry that went from Bar Harbor to a huge port in Canada. Supposedly a beautiful Canadian city.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That's on one end of Nova Scotia, to the old port of Yarmouth, I was at the other end on a bigger ferry. They run 5 I think to Newfoundland?



JD3430 said:


> Is that the ferry that goes to Portland ME?
> When we go to Bar Harbor, ME we also saw a ferry that went from Bar Harbor to a huge port in Canada. Supposedly a beautiful Canadian city.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

After being away from home 7 days working and getting that tractor we finally rolled in the yard. 500$ of fuel, 800$ of ferry tickets and 2200 km (1300 miles) later this tractor better be an easy fix and not bleed any more money!


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

May ask what you have done to the Cummins to get that kind of mileage?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The next day in the heat, wind and hills the average dropped to 24 L/100 km which is something close to 10 mpg just off the top of my head. We drove 60 mph (edit well not quite, we were at 100 km/hr on downhill and 90 km/hr on the uphill and level) despite the speed limit being 65 as it would creep up towards 30 L/100 at the limit. I used and online converter for the numbers in the post above as the truck displays in L unless you mess with the evic display.

The truck is deleted with a honking huge exhaust and has an H&S tuner on it running at the hottest tune and a transmission tune. The derate settings are set pretty low to try not to hurt the truck.

Empty it usually sits around 18-19 mpg around here on secondary roads and in limited town driving where my gas truck is usually 13 driving the same style. The seller told me the truck got 21 mpg empty on the highway but I've never been able to get that.

Empty I was driving with a bunch of truckers, coasting up hills then getting runs down the backside, makes a huge difference. Couldn't get up as fast with the tractor on, huge drag.



gerkendave said:


> May ask what you have done to the Cummins to get that kind of mileage?


----------

